

"We Gained Hope" The Story of Lilly Grossmans Genome - tuxguy
http://phenomena.nationalgeographic.com/2013/03/11/we-gained-hope-the-story-of-lilly-grossmans-genome/

======
tuxguy
Another account : [http://www.utsandiego.com/news/2013/mar/09/genome-
genetics-D...](http://www.utsandiego.com/news/2013/mar/09/genome-genetics-DNA-
topol-sequence/)

